

Google search referer changes - joao
http://www.niallkennedy.com/blog/2009/04/google-referer-changes.html

======
adrianwaj
If Google would increase your search engine ranking if you placed a small
floating button asking users if you were satisfied with this result, would
you? Like on Stack Overflow with correct answers.

It would only appear to users coming from Google.

How about if they paid you?

edit: this way Google could learn about someone's linguistical style of
keyword entry, participating sites are better or more fairly ranked in results
(and possibly paid). Users could turn the button off for all sites visited,
and participating sites may only show it periodically.

------
adrianwaj
Interesting that the anchor URLs on results links don't change it seems
(simply remaining as the destination URL), but the referrer information passed
to the underlying site does change. (so it isn't the page that the results are
on anymore) Am I missing something?

~~~
mr_justin
Take a look at the source, they use an onclick to calculate the destination
URL on the fly. I believe this part has been in use for quite some time.

------
adrianwaj
This might be a pretty common insight, but each user has their own style of
keyword entry. Also, there would be changes across cultural groups.

Say I was looking to buy a car, I might enter:

"automobile sales Washington showroom"

someone else might say

"buy new car local dealer"

How can intention be measure by keywords alone, when those keywords for any
intention vary across individuals and cultural groups? Synonyms are common
too. I guess that is the algorithm's problem, not mine. But, often I have to
rewrite my search to better express my intention, and rarely do I venture
beyond two search results pages.

